# Saw this on Craigslist today.



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Secluded, private 30 acre farm on dead end road 1/2 mile off 169 Hwy. 30mins from Tulsa. Monthly payments $610 - $613 - $792. 0 Interest. $7,000 down. No closeing cost. S. Nowata County, Okla. 1 918 697 7144


----------

